# Bad day - crazy stupid thoughts



## piescoffer (Dec 10, 2009)

I have been having a rough few days with anxiety and DP - feel like I am constantly being bombarded by existential wierd thoughts and sensations - today's big anxiety inducer was a thought.... When I look at someone how do I know who I am looking at? - I feel so empty and sometimes feel like my soul has left my body and left me questioning everything like I have never seen or done it before. Looking at people is strange sometimes, and the harder I look to stop them appearing the strange the stranger they look - until a point where they just look like a robotic object.......It's stuff that we always take for granted like recognising someone when you see them that all of a sudden seems like a strange or scary concept - it's my memory which is somethng I cannot control and fear that I will loose it one day.

I'm terrified of ending up in a mental asylum - don't know about any of you lot but I have visions of myself in a straight jacket or sat in a padded cell banging my head against a wall.

I hate this crap.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

piescoffer said:


> I have been having a rough few days with anxiety and DP - feel like I am constantly being bombarded by existential wierd thoughts and sensations - today's big anxiety inducer was a thought.... When I look at someone how do I know who I am looking at? - I feel so empty and sometimes feel like my soul has left my body and left me questioning everything like I have never seen or done it before. Looking at people is strange sometimes, and the harder I look to stop them appearing the strange the stranger they look - until a point where they just look like a robotic object.......It's stuff that we always take for granted like recognising someone when you see them that all of a sudden seems like a strange or scary concept - it's my memory which is somethng I cannot control and fear that I will loose it one day.
> 
> I'm terrified of ending up in a mental asylum - don't know about any of you lot but I have visions of myself in a straight jacket or sat in a padded cell banging my head against a wall.
> 
> I hate this crap.


I used to get thoughts like that all the time, very severe even a few months ago, I was thinking that I was gonna end up in a mental asylum for sure, but it didn't happen, the thoughts eventually went away (with help from medication) , and I'm feeling a lot better now, all I'm getting now is the robotic feeling and feeling unreal, no more mental existential banging


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

I am to terrified of being admitted... I also get these wierd feelings og visions of me lying in a bed all alone with massive anxiety... I freaks me out... I think about it almost ll the time... its terrible...


----------

